# Merry Christmas Wishes From The Turtle Family!!



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! to all my friends here at Haunt Forum. I hope all of you have a safe and happy holiday. Please make sure if you get any fruitcakes you dont want send them to Vlad .


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Back at ya turtle turtle


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Best wishes to you too turtle.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Where Vlad will send them free shipping to me! yum! LOL Merry Christmas back atcha my most excellent friend!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Indeed a Merry Christmas to all of my wonderful friends here at HauntForum!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Merry Christams to all and to all a good bite.
(ok,so I'm a little hungry,what can I say...) 
one can never eat too many Christmas cookies


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Mmmmm, cookies...
Merry Christmas and a most wicked new year to all!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Merry Christmas to all!!!!! Enjoy your Christmas everyone!!*


----------



## moony (Dec 25, 2007)

Marry chrismas and happy new year in avdvance


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Merry Christmas to All!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas and Happy Horror days to all and to all a goul night!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

same to you T----


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Merry Christmas to everyone.*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! to all my friends here at Haunt Forum


What, no Merry Christmas to me, lol.

Merry Christmas to everyone, and a very special Merry Christmas to you Melissa, my special drinking buddy, lol!

May everyone have a wonderful holiday season, keeping in mind it's all about family and friends, peace and love to all.

PS: fruit cake = yummy !!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Merry Christmas T and everyone!!!! I hope santa brought you lots of goodies!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------

